# Bottom bouncing???



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Was wondering how many of you all use the bottom bouncing tecnique instead of a indicator for steelies? Also what is your normal bottom bouncing setup, meaning using split shot to bump bottom or weighted flies???? Thanks.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

You mean like nymphing? or high sticking? generally, when working the bottom, I use only a weighted fly. nothing on the line. you need to keep as much contact with the fly as possible in order to feel the strike. obviously this is for close work situations.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

i bought a running line to bottom bounce with the drift rig found on this site. http://www.hawkinsflyfishing.com/fallsteelhead.php 
This is a "controversial" way to fly fish because the weight casts the flies rather than the line but some people don't care about all that. THe idea is that you are tight with the weight and the running line cuts water quick and is more sensitive so you can FEEL the bottom bouncing and the take of the fish. This may sound easy but trust me it isn't. I got so many tangles and it is really hard to cast this rig accurately. That said i think i will still try it out once the weather breaks. THe key is to get the weight right for the flow/depth. The best weighting method seems to be surgical tubing stuffed with pencil lead. I got frustrated and just stuck with my indicator nymphing with the good ole floating line. Again this rig is alot of work to setup and maintain as well.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

In Mi they call it chuck n' duck and they use slinkys. They are pieces of parachute cord w/ the core removed and shot added and sealed on the end by melting/sealing w/ a flame.They are attached to the leader above a swivel by a snap/swivel that lets them slide freely along the top part of the leader,usually 6-8' of mono lighter than the running line and a tippet of appropriate test attached below the slinky to the swivel. 
I don't care what anyone might say or argue, THIS IS NOT FLYFISHING!!!! Flyfishing involves using flyline to propel/deliver the fly. This is something that is more appropriately termed what the guys on the W coast call drift fishing but out there they use pencil lead or hollow lead and a "leadmaster" plier to crimp the hollow lead ends and pierce it to attach it.
I IN and WI they attach splitshot on a piece of mono above the swivel and use 8-12lb mono as running line. Once again,not flyfishing. Just cuz tehre's a fly at the end of your line does not mean you are flyfishing...don't care if it's attached to a flyrod/reel setup,it is still NOT FLYFISHING!!!
I won't argue it's effectiveness as there are times when it is the only option to get the flies down but here in Oh indi rigs are generally more effective and less prone to snagging up.TC1


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I usually run weighted flies or splitshot on my regular floating line.
I hate having to use indicators, I'd rather watch my line and/or feel the hit.
I don't see any sense in chuck & duck - I'd rather use my spinning rod for that type of presentation.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

lol told you it was controversial. Well I like using my flyrod so i'd rather take an extra spool and try that method sticking with flies than take out the ole spinning outfit out. It doesn't matter to me what you call it. I just find it interesting and will try anything twice....three times if i don't get arrested.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm a rookie as this is only my second year with a flyrod- but the only way I've been fishing is with usually 2-3 split shot set 12-15" above the fly and with a very small indicator... I use a 8' mono leader and about 4-5' of fluro tippet. So my question to those of you that use weighted flies- Don't you use any egg flies? Last spring I was slaying them on micro eggs & the larger 3-plastic egg fly from cabela's... Can you add weight to the eggs?
Or in the spring can you throw anything at them and they'll hit? (I am just assuming that eggs is what everyone uses in the spring)


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ryo - Don't get the wrong idea, I don't care how you fish. I just think it's easier throwing the heavier weight with a spinning rod. In a way, if I'm throwing streamers, bugs, or egg patterns, I still kinda think of it as fly fishing (with a spinning rod). We're basically doing the same thing - similar rods, ect., just using a different type of reel to bring in line.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

crawler I got ya i don;t really get many ideas let alone wrong ones ....

muskie if you throw tandem rigs (i always do) and run the egg between the shot and the weighted fly it should have no problem getting down to the fish. 3-4' of tippet sounds a bit extensive/expensive.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

tandem rigs? weight carrying the line? that's not flyfishing. not mechanically nor spiritually. thats dredging. why bother to pretend to be flyfishing?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

spiritually flyfishing?


----------



## OldSteelGuy (Dec 13, 2008)

I have used the chuck and duck system in Michigan for the last 14 years while fishing salmon. In my opinion it is not fly fishing and the concerns are this - Are you presenting a fly that the fish bite or are you "lining" fish. Many times you cannot feel any "bite" but your line stops traveling down stream so you jerk and low and behold you have one on. No don't get me wrong. I fish this way because I like to catch fish. I do catch and release everything and that is another topic for discussion. With the chuch and duck method you do get tons of snags and you will foul hook many fish also, no matter what species. For steelhead or salmon fishing here is the benefit of using this method.

Sorry about the length but I don't know how else to explain it. If you are fishing visible fish and your presentation is a little off. You can move up and down the stream all you want and you may not ever present your offering in the feeding lane using a spinning reel. With the chuck and duck method using a fly reel you are actually measuring the distance after you get your angle right. You continue to use the same amount of line time after time until you hook up. This is because with a fly reel you peel off heavy line and leave it lay until you cast. All the same line comes off because of the weight and you cast the same distance over and over. If your off a little bit, pull some more line off or reel a bit in. True chuck and duck is with a fly rod, fly reel set up using a a reel spooled with a heavy mono called "Amnesia" usually 20lb test. You then have a leader of of 15lb clear mono. On the end is a small swivel with lead attached in many different ways and then your true fishing leader with the fly or whatever.

I have used this method for a long time and it catches fish. It is troublesome because of the snags and retying and like I said, the lining issue. People who use a version of this rig with a spinning reel are not as effective because of the inconsistant casting distance from cast to cast. With the fly reel you can really measure how far you have to cast.

OldSteelGuy


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

Patricio said:


> tandem rigs? weight carrying the line? that's not flyfishing. not mechanically nor spiritually. thats dredging. why bother to pretend to be flyfishing?


running tandems is sacreligious now as well oh no!!!!!!!!# 

Q2: anyone use this setup found in FF magazine for nymphing. in theory sounds pretty good. I guess you put the shot at the bottom of the rig
http://flyfisherman.com/skills/ltbouncenymphing/index.html


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

It sounds like Drop Shotting, a technique used by LM fishermen. The weight does go on the end of the line - below the fly or lure. I've used drop shot rigs with good success both for dragging bottom with plastics and for suspended Crappie with live Minnies. I like the idea for Nymphing and will give it a go next time out.


----------

